# Festive Season Juice Comp from All Day Vapes



## YeOldeOke (12/12/21)

It's time to spread some cheer and goodwill methinks, so time for a little competition.

Win 3 x 100ml E-Liquids from our extensive range of freebase flavours.

Choose your own configuration - flavour, bottle, nic content, base ratio, menthol strength (if applicable) and post it here. Tag 2 friends in the post.

One post/person/day, each post to specify 3 juices with their config. You can post different or the same juices on subsequent days, up to you. The winning post drawn will determine the winner and the 3 juices.

Different friends to be tagged in each post.

The juice you win will be the juice you post. Competition closes Sunday 19 Dec. A draw will be held Monday 20 Dec.

Open to all forum members.

Good luck!

https://alldayvapes.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/12/21)

@ARYANTO @TRIVIO74
E Liquid Memories - 100ml Chubby Black transparent - 18mg 70/30
E-Liquid ADV Gold - 100ml Chubby Black transparent - 18mg 70/30
E Liquid Nuts'n'Stuff Ice Cream - 100ml Chubby Black Transparent - 18mg 70/30

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/12/21)

@Intuthu Kagesi 
I've clarified a bit in the OP now. You need 3 juices/post.

No need for screenshots, looks nice, not complaining, but not necessary.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh (12/12/21)

Strawberry Lemon Scone - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 3mg, 65/35
Mango - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 3mg, 65/35
ADV Flue Cured - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 12mg, 60/40

@kevkev 
@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (12/12/21)

Coffee spiced, chubby clear, 100ml, 1mg, 60/40
E-liquid chilled pineapple, 100ml, 1mg, 60/40
E-liquid Ango, 100ml, 1mg, 60/40

@Resistance @ARYANTO @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/12/21)

ADV Flue Cured Tobacco, Chubby Gorilla, 60ml, 3mg, 70/30
ADV RY4, Chubby Gorilla, 30ml, 18mg, 50/50
Crème Brûlée, Chubby Gorilla, 30ml, 18mg, 50/50

@Paul33 
@David.Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/12/21)

Strawberry Lemon Scone - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 3mg, 70/30
Mango - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 3mg, 70/30
E-liquid chilled pineapple, 100ml, chubby clear, 3mg, 70/30

@MrGSmokeFree 
@Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (13/12/21)

ADV Tobacco Flue Cured-chubby gorilla-100ml-3mg-70/30
ADV Cherry V2-chubby gorilla-60ml-6mg-70/30
ADV Coffee Irish Cream-chubby gorilla-100ml-3mg-70/30

@Stranger 
@Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/12/21)

@DarthBranMuffin @Stranger 

E Liquid Memories - 100ml Chubby Black transparent - 18mg 70/30
E-Liquid ADV Gold - 100ml Chubby Black transparent - 18mg 70/30
E Liquid Nuts'n'Stuff Ice Cream - 100ml Chubby Black Transparent - 18mg 70/30

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (13/12/21)

E-Liquid Forest Berry Yogurt Panna Cotta 100ml chubby 3mg 70/30
E-Liquid Cherry Twist 100ml chubby 3mg 70/30
E-Liquid Chilled Pomberry Cococream 100ml chubby 3mg 70/30
@spiv @Scouse45

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (13/12/21)

Strawberry Lemon Scone - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 3mg, 65/35
Mango - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 3mg, 65/35
ADV Flue Cured - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 12mg, 60/40

@Pierre2 
@ivc_mixer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (13/12/21)

Chocmint Shake 100ml chubby 6mg, must be made Max VG with VG nic, no PG
ADV Cuban 100ml chubby 6mg, must be made Max VG with VG nic, no PG
ADV Red 100ml chubby 6mg, must be made Max VG with VG nic, no PG

@Christos @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew (13/12/21)

The first two I have had before, really enjoyed them and would like to try the Pineapple
E Liquid ADV Cigarillo - Cherry
• Bottle: Standard bottle - HDPE squeeze with spout
• Volume ml (HDPE): 100
• Nicotine mg/ml: 18
• Base Ratio VG/PG: 70/30
E Liquid ADV Cigarillo - Liquorice
• Bottle: Standard bottle - HDPE squeeze with spout
• Volume ml (HDPE): 100
• Nicotine mg/ml: 18
• Base Ratio VG/PG: 70/30
E-Liquid Pineapple
• Bottle: Standard bottle - HDPE squeeze with spout
• Volume ml (HDPE): 100
• Nicotine mg/ml: 18
• Base Ratio VG/PG: 70/30
Try your luck @Asterix @Hazard @klipdrifter

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/12/21)

E Liquid Flue cured - 30ml Chubby Gorilla - 18mg- 60/40
E-Liquid Red Toasted - 30 ml Chubby Gorrilla - 18mg- 60/40
E Liquid FluVape - 30 ml Chubby Gorrila - 18mg 60/40 , STRONG.
@Raindance 
@ddk1979

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (13/12/21)

Coffee spiced, chubby clear, 100ml, 1mg, 60/40
E-liquid chilled pineapple, 100ml, 1mg, 60/40
E-liquid Ango, 100ml, 1mg, 60/40

@Resistance @Dela Rey Steyn @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (13/12/21)

My pic is
E-Liquid Red Toasted - 30 ml Chubby Gorrilla - 18mg- 60/40
ADV Cuban 100ml chubby 6mg, must be made Max VG with VG nic, no PG
Mango - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 9mg, 65/35
@delon
@Friep
@Ruwaid

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/12/21)

@Resistance @DavyH 

E Liquid Memories - 100ml Chubby Black transparent - 18mg 70/30
E-Liquid ADV Gold - 100ml Chubby Black transparent - 18mg 70/30
E Liquid Nuts'n'Stuff Ice Cream - 100ml Chubby Black Transparent - 18mg 70/30

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/12/21)

Strawberry Lemon Scone - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 3mg, 70/30
Mango - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 3mg, 70/30
E-liquid chilled pineapple, 100ml, chubby clear, 3mg, 70/30

@Raindance 
@ddk1979

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (14/12/21)

Strawberry Lemon Scone - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 3mg, 65/35
Mango - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 3mg, 65/35
ADV Flue Cured - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 12mg, 60/40

@Stranger
@Mujahid Padayachy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy (14/12/21)

Forest Berry Panna Cotta - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 3mg, 70/30
Choc Mint Ice-Cream - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 3mg, 70/30
Chilled Pomberry CocoCream - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 3mg, 70/30

@Jengz
@Nick_Naidoo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (14/12/21)

E liquid chilled black berries Chubby Clear, 100ml, 3mg, 70/30
E liquid chilled Lychee Chubby Clear, 100ml, 3mg, 70/30
E liquid Vanilla mint swirl Chubby Clear, 100ml, 3mg, 70/30

@Rob Fisher 
@KZOR

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (14/12/21)

E-Liquid ADV Red, Chubby Gorilla, 30ml, 12mg, 40PG/60VG
E-Liquid Chocmint Shake, Chubby Gorilla, 60ml, 3mg, 30PG/70VG
E-Liquid Chilled Red Berries, Chubby Gorilla, 60ml, 3mg, 30PG/70VG

@MrGSmokeFree 
@JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh (15/12/21)

Strawberry Lemon Scone - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 3mg, 65/35
Mango - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 3mg, 65/35
ADV Flue Cured - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 12mg, 60/40

@DougP 
@Bizkuit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (15/12/21)

Coffee spiced, chubby clear, 100ml, 1mg, 60/40
E-liquid chilled pineapple, 100ml, 1mg, 60/40
E-liquid Ango, 100ml, 1mg, 60/40

@Resistance @ARYANTO @Ruwaid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/12/21)

@Ruwaid @DougP 

E Liquid Memories - 100ml Chubby Black transparent - 18mg 70/30
E-Liquid ADV Gold - 100ml Chubby Black transparent - 18mg 70/30
E Liquid Nuts'n'Stuff Ice Cream - 100ml Chubby Black Transparent - 18mg 70/30

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (16/12/21)

Strawberry Lemon Scone - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 3mg, 65/35
Mango - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 3mg, 65/35
ADV Flue Cured - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 12mg, 60/40

@Keen@n
@CJB85

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/12/21)

@Stew @Dela Rey Steyn

E Liquid Memories - 100ml Chubby Black transparent - 18mg 70/30
E-Liquid ADV Gold - 100ml Chubby Black transparent - 18mg 70/30
E Liquid Nuts'n'Stuff Ice Cream - 100ml Chubby Black Transparent - 18mg 70/30

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (16/12/21)

Coffee spiced, chubby clear, 100ml, 1mg, 60/40
E-liquid chilled pineapple, 100ml, 1mg, 60/40
E-liquid Ango, 100ml, 1mg, 60/40

@Resistance @ARYANTO @CashKat88

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (16/12/21)

E-Liquid Chilled Pomberry Cococream (chubby clear,100ml,3mg,70/30)

E-Liquid Chilled passion fruit
(chubby clear,100ml,3mg,70/30)

E-Liquid Chilled kiwi fruit
(chubby clear,100ml,3mg,70/30)

@The vaper 
@Larry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (17/12/21)

E Liquid Nuts'n'Stuff Ice Cream - 100ml Chubby Black Transparent - 6mg 80/20
Mango - Chubby Clear, 100ml-9mg-80/20
ADV Flue Cured - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 18mg- 80/20
@Ruwaid @ARYANTO @Mzr


----------



## adriaanh (17/12/21)

Strawberry Lemon Scone - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 3mg, 65/35
Mango - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 3mg, 65/35
ADV Flue Cured - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 12mg, 60/40

@Grand Guru
@Dela Rey Steyn


----------



## Grand Guru (17/12/21)

Coffee spiced, chubby clear, 100ml, 1mg, 60/40
E-liquid chilled pineapple, 100ml, 1mg, 60/40
E-liquid Ango, 100ml, 1mg, 60/40

@Resistance @Stew @Phill

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/12/21)

@vicTor @Puff the Magic Dragon 

E Liquid Memories - 100ml Chubby Black transparent - 18mg 70/30
E-Liquid ADV Gold - 100ml Chubby Black transparent - 18mg 70/30
E Liquid Nuts'n'Stuff Ice Cream - 100ml Chubby Black Transparent - 18mg 70/30

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/12/21)

Strawberry Lemon Scone - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 3mg, 70/30
Mango - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 3mg, 70/30
E-liquid chilled pineapple, 100ml, chubby clear, 3mg, 70/30

@Skillie@23 
@Raindance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (18/12/21)

Coffee spiced, chubby clear, 100ml, 1mg, 60/40
E-liquid chilled pineapple, 100ml, 1mg, 60/40
E-liquid Ango, 100ml, 1mg, 60/40

@Rooigevaar @SAVaper @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/12/21)

@Paul33 @Adephi 

E Liquid Memories - 100ml Chubby Black transparent - 18mg 70/30
E-Liquid ADV Gold - 100ml Chubby Black transparent - 18mg 70/30
E Liquid Nuts'n'Stuff Ice Cream - 100ml Chubby Black Transparent - 18mg 70/30

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (19/12/21)

Coffee spiced, chubby clear, 100ml, 1mg, 60/40
E-liquid chilled pineapple, 100ml, 1mg, 60/40
E-liquid Ango, 100ml, 1mg, 60/40

@Mzr @baksteen8168 @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew (19/12/21)

The first two I have had before, really enjoyed them and would like to try the Pineapple
E Liquid ADV Cigarillo - Cherry
• Bottle: Standard bottle - HDPE squeeze with spout
• Volume ml (HDPE): 100
• Nicotine mg/ml: 18
• Base Ratio VG/PG: 70/30
E Liquid ADV Cigarillo - Liquorice
• Bottle: Standard bottle - HDPE squeeze with spout
• Volume ml (HDPE): 100
• Nicotine mg/ml: 18
• Base Ratio VG/PG: 70/30
E-Liquid Pineapple
• Bottle: Standard bottle - HDPE squeeze with spout
• Volume ml (HDPE): 100
• Nicotine mg/ml: 18
• Base Ratio VG/PG: 70/30
Try your luck @Cynarius @Constantbester @Tinykey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/12/21)

@Grand Guru @Adephi 

E Liquid Memories - 100ml Chubby Black transparent - 18mg 70/30
E-Liquid ADV Gold - 100ml Chubby Black transparent - 18mg 70/30
E Liquid Nuts'n'Stuff Ice Cream - 100ml Chubby Black Transparent - 18mg 70/30

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (19/12/21)

Strawberry Lemon Scone - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 3mg, 65/35
Mango - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 3mg, 65/35
ADV Flue Cured - Chubby Clear, 100ml, 12mg, 60/40

@BioHAZarD
@Ruwaid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JacoF (19/12/21)

Cherry Nougat - Chubby Gorilla - 100ML - Natural transparent - 3MG Nicotine - 70/30 VG PG
Mint Choc Chip Ice Cream - Chubby Gorilla - 100ML - Natural transparent - 3MG Nicotine - 70/30 VG PG
Peach & Cherry V2 - Chubby Gorilla - 100ML - Natural transparent - 3MG Nicotine - 70/30 VG PG
@vicTor @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (20/12/21)

This comp now closed. We will have the draw and announce the winner at 10:00 am!

Thanks to all that have participated.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (20/12/21)

Oh Shiiite!! What with fighting with The Courier from Hell I forgot about the draw! My humblest of apologies!

The winner is #17 @Intuthu Kagesi 

Congrats you have won:
E Liquid Memories - 100ml Chubby Black transparent - 18mg 70/30
E-Liquid ADV Gold - 100ml Chubby Black transparent - 18mg 70/30
E Liquid Nuts'n'Stuff Ice Cream - 100ml Chubby Black Transparent - 18mg 70/30

Juices will be dispatched to you in the morn, if you can let us have your name, address, tel number, email address and a verified DNA sample.

Or if you have an account with us the acc u/n or email addy. Feel free to make use of the free shipping if you want additional items.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (20/12/21)

Well done mate and thank you @YeOldeOke for the comp.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/12/21)

Congratulations @Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (20/12/21)

Congrats @Intuthu Kagesi and thank you once more for this competition @YeOldeOke!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (20/12/21)

Thanks to all for participating!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/12/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> Oh Shiiite!! What with fighting with The Courier from Hell I forgot about the draw! My humblest of apologies!
> 
> The winner is #17 @Intuthu Kagesi
> 
> ...



O Wow!  ... I'm Gobsmacked  Thank you so much

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/12/21)

Well done @Intuthu Kagesi !!!

Great competition @YeOldeOke !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stew (20/12/21)

Nice @Intuthu Kagesi , great competition @YeOldeOke, thanks for the chance.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (20/12/21)

Congrats @Intuthu Kagesi! Enjoy the juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh (20/12/21)

Big well done @Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/12/21)

@YeOldeOke 
*Thank you, thank you, thank you!
*
I received my delicious juices earlier today, and promptly ran off to your All Day Vapes site to check steeping instructions;
Indeed I was pleased to see the "_open for 30 minutes instruction_", and hey ... when in Rome ... do as the Romans do, so ... I sniffed them ... 
OK, OK ... so I tasted em' too, and lemme tell you, if the vape come close to the nose and taste ... yeeeeeehaaaaa this is gonna be good 
Now to see if my parents managed to instil an appreciation of delayed gratification as I wait out the recommended three weeks 

Certainly I still gobsmacked that I won, and am extraordinarily grateful, and pleased with the prizes received, and ... am somewhat at a loss for words with respect to my appreciation, other than to say a big *THANK YOU!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/12/21)

@Intuthu Kagesi Hope you enjoy! Have a great Christmas.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/12/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Intuthu Kagesi Hope you enjoy! Have a great Christmas.



Thank you so much, and have yourself a Fantastic Christmas and New Year too

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

